# Email Notifications.........



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

My settings appear to be correct.

Not receiving notifications.

Anyone help me?

Thanks!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Don't know much about the system/software, etc. but I do know it sometimes takes several hours before my notifications appear on my email. Just my .02 :smt028 (may be the same software that sends me my cell phone messages 2 to 3 days AFTER they were made! :smt076)


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Charlie,

You must have the magic touch...I received a email notification of your reply.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Glad you got it working. :smt023


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Wasn't me......

Frankly, I comfuzzled as to why it's working now.

But I'll take it!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Jake said:


> Wasn't me......
> 
> Frankly, I comfuzzled as to why it's working now.
> 
> But I'll take it!


I believe it's a server issue. Since the forum is hosted on a "shared" server, I think resources get bogged down and it causes scripts to slow down. In this case, the instant notification script in the software. One day, when I can afford it, I'll move the forum to a dedicated server.


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

js...

tried to turn my notification off.... don't need it... here daily anyway, and I get 10 per day!

But I'm still gettin' um. Can you turn me off???

Thanks!

GREAT FORUM by the way!

JeffWard


----------

